# Asta portieri-difensori



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2014)

Fernandez 1
Antonini 5
De Ceglie 0


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2014)

Lucarelli 0
Dainelli 0


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Padelli 10 
Rami 12


----------



## Ale (4 Febbraio 2014)

Avramov 1


----------



## Ale (4 Febbraio 2014)

Reveillere 1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Febbraio 2014)

Lucarelli 4


----------



## Jaqen (5 Febbraio 2014)

Svincolo
Terranova
Novaretti

Dodo 1
Paletta 2


Edit, volevo dire Cana, scusate... Novaretti non ce l'ho :-D


----------



## gabuz (5 Febbraio 2014)

Lobont 0


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Febbraio 2014)

Ghoulam 4


----------



## Ale (5 Febbraio 2014)

Cassani 0


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Febbraio 2014)

Rolando 2
Fernandez 1
Antonini 2


----------



## Ale (6 Febbraio 2014)

toloi 0


----------



## MrPeppez (6 Febbraio 2014)

Rolando 3
Antonini 3


----------



## Ale (7 Febbraio 2014)

diakite 0


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Burdisso 2


----------



## Jaqen (8 Febbraio 2014)

Svincolo Abate.
Antonini 5


----------



## Jaqen (8 Febbraio 2014)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Paletta 3



Paletta 4


----------



## gabuz (8 Febbraio 2014)

Benalouane 0


----------



## gabuz (8 Febbraio 2014)

Mustafi 0


----------



## gabuz (8 Febbraio 2014)

Zapata 0


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Febbraio 2014)

Mirante 2


----------



## Ale (9 Febbraio 2014)

andujar 0


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Febbraio 2014)

Domizzi 1


----------



## gabuz (11 Febbraio 2014)

De Ceglie 0


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Febbraio 2014)

Konko 0


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Febbraio 2014)

Biava 2


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Febbraio 2014)

De Sciglio 6


----------



## Ale (12 Febbraio 2014)

berisha 0 
scuffet 0


----------



## Jaqen (13 Febbraio 2014)

Svicolo Bizzarri
Castellazzi 0


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2014)

Berisha 1


----------



## Ale (14 Febbraio 2014)

berisha 2


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Febbraio 2014)

Berisha 6


----------



## Ale (14 Febbraio 2014)

berisha 7


----------



## Ale (2 Aprile 2014)

Darmian 0, Roncaglia 0
[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION]


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2014)

Chiuso da un pezzo il mercato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Aprile 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chiuso da un pezzo il mercato.



darmian 1


----------

